# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη LG] Μαύρη γραμμή στην οθονη

## vagos_89

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! 

Έχω μια οθόνη LG flatron L1710P. Η οθόνη δεν είχε παρουσιάσει ποτέ πρόβλημα και ενώ δούλευε ξαφνικά εμφανίστηκε στη μέση και λίγο πιο πάνω μια μικρη λεπτή οριζόντια μαυρη γραμμή (περίπου ένα εκατοστό)..  Αρχικά δεν έδωσα σημασία και μετά από 10 μέρες περίπου η γραμμή μεγάλωσε (έγινε περίπου 5 εκατοστα). 

Άνοιξα την οθονη και δεν υπήρχε κανένας φουσκωμενος πυκνωτης. Επίσης στο βύσμα εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού έχει γραμμένες κάποιες τάσεις,  μέτρησα τις τάσεις και είναι εντάξει εκτός από μια που γράφει 5ν και εγώ έχω 4.87ν(δεν ξέρω αν είναι προβλημα). 
Έχει συναντήσει κανένας παρόμοιο πρόβλημα και μπορεί να με βοηθήσει?  Τι να κοιτάξω τι να προσέξω ίσως η κάποια συμβουλή? 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------

